# India's first agility title!!!



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Okay, so I haven't started training contacts or weaves yet, but I wanted to see how we were progressing with start line stays and focus/attention in the ring. She got her first Q in November in Tunnelers at our NADAC trial. We are finishing the 4th day of a CPE trial at my club and India Qd in both of her runs on Thursday (FullHouse and Snooker) and she just Qd in Jumpers, so she earned her CL1-F!

I am very pleased with her attitude and attention--now I can't wait for winter to be over so that I can start training weaves.

~Kristin


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

why do you have to wait for winter to over to train weaves?
congradulations on your Q-ing.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Very exciting....great way to go into the new year! Photos would be awesome!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

I will post links to pictures when the photographer gets them uploaded.

Doggiedad, I am waiting until spring because I know that I won't be consistent with practicing over the winter. It's just too cold to work at home in the yard and I can't drive to the training club every day.

~Kristin


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

practice in the house. i know several people that train in their
homes. they use the hallways and basements.



> Originally Posted By: balakaiI will post links to pictures when the photographer gets them uploaded.
> 
> Doggiedad, I am waiting until spring because I know that I won't be consistent with practicing over the winter. It's just too cold to work at home in the yard and I can't drive to the training club every day.
> 
> ~Kristin


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Hah! I did train my oldest in my parents' basement, but I don't have that option in my house--I have no hallway or basement.

It's not possible to fit any equipment in my house. Well, if I took out my coffee table I might be able to fit a pause table in my living room.

~Kristin


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

FABULOUS!!!! Hey, agility has so many components to it, I think it's fantastic that you are qualifying and doing so well already! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

Congratulations - I love Tunnelers ) Which CPE club are you with? I just finished a 4 day trial in NY (2 days competing and 2 days judging). Had a blast. 
Re weaves, get a set of 2x2's - they don't take up as much room.

Pat


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Congrats! Can't wait to see the pics!!


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Pat, I hadn't thought about 2 X 2 weaves--gotta do some more research.

I am a member of Clermont County Dog Training Club on the east side of Cincinnati. I'm the CPE/TDAA/probably soon to be USDAA trial secretary.

India also qualified in Snooker level 2 yesterday afternoon, again paying VERY good attention to me, even though she was tired from the excitement of being at the trial.

~Kristin


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

congrats!!!


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

Cool I am hoping to get to your club to trial one of these days. My friend Jen LaPierre is trying to convince me to enter the March trial that she is judging so might get to see you there.

That's great about the Snooker Q! 

I am buying a new set of 2x2's for winter work. Need to work on entries more - Kahlua was doing fine but lately has been missing them more. My friend has started to make them so I have to call and order a set. 

Pat


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Pat, you SHOULD come down when Jen judges in March!!!

~Kristin


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

When will your premium be posted?
Pat


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Well, it's been sent to Linda for approval, but sometimes that can take a while. The trial is supposed to open in 2 weeks. We usually fill pretty quickly (first 3 days that the trial is open).

~Kristin


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

Rats - it takes over a week for mail to get from Canada to the US. But if it opens while I am in Michigan I'll try to mail from there.
Pat


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

When will you be in Michigan?

~Kristin


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm judging for Sonja in Dexter on Jan 15-17. If the premium comes out then I'll ask her to print it off for me and I can mail from there.
Pat


----------

